# HH-Kinotag - HEUTE (11.03): "Out of Time"



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

Janus und ich haben uns mal eben kurz entschieden bei dem Wetter den Nightride Nightride sein zu lassen und das Wetter besser für einen Kinobesuch zu nutzen (biken kann man auch noch bei gutem Wetter) 

Der Film "Out of Time" mit Denzil Washington läuft heute um *20:00 Uhr* im *Ufa am Gänsemarkt*.

Interessierte sollten sich also gegen 19:45h dort im Foyer einfinden.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (11. März 2004)

Ts Ts Ts...  Ein praktizierender Drückeberger und ein wetter- (und mittlerweile wohl auch boden-) fühliger potentieller Drückeberger drücken sich und wollen auch noch weitere dazu aufrufen - Skandaaaaaaaal.........  
Hier scheint übrigens die Sonne...  



Ein halber Liter - Jaaaaaaaa...  Und zwei Becher schon am Löns-Blick - Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ts Ts Ts... Ein praktizierender Drückeberger und ein wetter- (und mittlerweile wohl auch boden-) fühliger potentieller Drückeberger drücken sich...


Kein Kommentar.  

Janus


----------



## bofh_marc (11. März 2004)

Ich habe den Film am Montag in der Sneak Preview gesehen und war nicht so angetan 
Ich kann Euch da eher "Welcome to the Jungle" empfehlen, wenn ihr den noch nicht gesehen habt.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Euch da eher "Welcome to the Jungle" empfehlen, wenn ihr den noch nicht gesehen habt.


Ah, unser Kino-Insider ...  

Wie ist denn deine Kritik zum Film "Timeline"? Hast Du den zufällig auch schon in der Sneak-Preview gesehen?


----------



## bofh_marc (11. März 2004)

Timeline habe ich auch schon sehen duerfen. War in Ordnung. Wuerde ich so auf eine Stufe mit "Lost in Time" stellen. Wenn man jetzt natuerlich auf Mittelalter und Burgen steht, sollte man sich den schon anschauen. 

Ich glaube, bei "lost in time" ging es mir auf die Nerven, dass nicht eine Stelle zum Lachen dabei war (oder ich hab es gemerkt). Bei Timeline kann man zumindest schmunzeln.

Es sind jetzt beides keine richtig schlechten Filme. Halt nur nicht 100% mein Geschmack.


----------



## Lupi (11. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Janus und ich haben uns mal eben kurz entschieden bei dem Wetter den Nightride Nightride sein zu lassen und das Wetter besser für einen Kinobesuch zu nutzen (biken kann man auch noch bei gutem Wetter)
> 
> Der Film "Out of Time" mit Denzil Washington läuft heute um *20:00 Uhr* im *Ufa am Gänsemarkt*.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme, da ich Zeugen brauche ob die beiden auch wirklich im Kino waren.

Ich habe die Vermutung, Harry will heimlich und im dunkeln mal RR fahren.


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Vermutung, Harry will heimlich und im dunkeln mal RR fahren.


Ahhhh, ein aufmerksamer RR-Forumleser  

Nee, da brauchst Du keine Angst haben. Heute ist eindeutig *Kinowetter*


----------



## madbull (11. März 2004)

... mal nebenbei und hier noch nicht mal OT: http://imdb.com/


----------



## NoFunAtAll (11. März 2004)

Dieses IBC-FreizeitKomplettangebot ist einfach super.
ich bin dann nämlich gerade in HH und komm auf jeden Fall auch mit. Ich fänz allerdings ganz gut wenn wir Timeline gucken, weil ich habe das Buch gelesen und es war das beste von allen beiden, die ich je gelesen habe. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich komme auf jeden Fall mit. 
Also bis nachher.
Fritz


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> [..]weil ich habe das Buch gelesen und es war das beste von allen beiden, die ich je gelesen habe.


Du hast in Deinem Leben schon ZWEI (!) Bücher gelesen? Respekt!   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast in Deinem Leben schon ZWEI (!) Bücher gelesen? Respekt!


----------



## Lupi (12. März 2004)

war das der Kommentar zum Film ?

Was habt ihr gesehen und wie war es ???


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. März 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> war das der Kommentar zum Film ?
> 
> Was habt ihr gesehen und wie war es ???


Wir haben uns "Out of Time" angetan. Ich sag mal, seichte Unterhaltung, kurzfristig spannend, dann nur noch öde und vorhersehbar...  Das Corona in der Szenebar hinterher war besser...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann nur noch öde und vorhersehbar...


Na komm, zumindest war der Film eine Augenweide 
Denn ohne Eva Mendes wäre ich sicher auch nicht bis zum Ende geblieben  







Was das Corona im "Meyer Landski" anging stimm ich dir allerdings voll zu


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Na komm, zumindest war der Film eine Augenweide
> Ohne Eva Mendes wäre ich aber sicher auch nicht bis zum Ende geblieben


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## bofh_marc (12. März 2004)

Und ich habe Euch noch vorgewarnt. 
Wer nicht hoeren will, muss fuehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

